

Verizon takes AT&T to court over claims to be "America's Most Reliable" - TallGuyShort
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aurVg4Jm1ItU

======
brk
Owning an iPhone and a BlackBerry on vzw, I will say that my personal
experience from moderate (~ 3 trips/month) random sampling in the US is that
VZW kicks ATTs ass in terms of coverage and reliability overall.

